# Roping Saddle



## SouthernTrails

JavaLover said:


> I'm just browsing around and wonder what you guys think of these saddles? I'm really not good with brands and that sort of thing so I'd love some opinions!
> 
> Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Royal King Texas Roper
> 
> Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Blue River Dallas Roping Saddle
> 
> Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Tex Tan Hobson Roper Saddle


Royal King..... no way in a million years

Blue River ..... looks more like a Double T, so no on that one too

Tex Tan .... Basic Saddle, not a great true roping saddle, imo


.


----------



## JavaLover

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Royal King..... no way in a million years
> 
> Blue River ..... looks more like a Double T, so no on that one too
> 
> Tex Tan .... Basic Saddle, not a great true roping saddle, imo
> 
> 
> .


What brands are the best? I really don't know too much about roping saddles


----------



## SouthernTrails

JavaLover said:


> What brands are the best? I really don't know too much about roping saddles


Tex Tan is a good Saddle when you get to the higher end models

Here is am un-biased review site Roping Saddles

Of course not every brand is listed, there are hundreds of good brands and 10 or so terrible brands (most of which are made outside the US and Canada)

.


----------



## JavaLover

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Saddlebag

If you look at the first saddle, you will see that there is no curve from the deepest part of the seat to the hand hold. Compare this to the curve in the TexTan. This offers the rider crotch support. As saddle seats get longer much of this curve is lost. It may not seem like a big deal but does make a real difference especially after riding four or five hours. The only saddle I'd consider is the TexTan but would likely look for higher quality if you plan on doing a lot of roping.


----------



## franknbeans

I guess it depends on the Tex tan. I tried a Tex Tan imperial reiner and HATED it. Couldn't take it back fast enough. Stiff and uncomfortable, untwisted stirrups, which I hated......Perhaps an older one would be a different story. I was NOT impressed.

Perhaps for the $$ you would be better served to look for a good used one on eBay-like a used Leddy. They are fabulous.


----------



## COWCHICK77

What's your budget?


----------



## JavaLover

COWCHICK77 said:


> What's your budget?


My budget is in the $1500 - $1600 range, I want something that will be comfortable to work in every day.


----------



## COWCHICK77

In the past I have found some McCall wades used for about that much.
Look on Ranch World Ads and some of the FB trading pages, Barter Town, CowPuncher Swap Shop, Buckaroo Trading..sometimes they have decent stuff on there.
You could pick up a real decent used saddle for that price.


----------



## JavaLover

Thanks!


----------



## drkate

Teskey's makes really nice roping saddles, I've had one for about 8 years now really good saddle. Go to their web side, they have both new and used for sale. www.teskeys.com.


----------



## smrobs

Are you looking strictly for a roping saddle or would you also be open to something like a ranch saddle?

I'm partial to Association saddles myself, lots more comfortable and secure than your standard roping saddle.

Also, it's just a person preference on my part, but I won't buy a saddle without a rawhide wrapped wood tree. I'm sure that those ralide trees are probably just as good, but I still can't get the picture of their crappy looking pressure injected plastic stirrups out of my mind and I just can't bring myself to trust their trees for the long haul LOL.


----------



## JavaLover

The course calls for a roping saddle so I'm not sure if ranch saddles would be allowed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Ah, I didn't realize this was for a specific purpose; college course?


----------



## COWCHICK77

Java, aren't you doing a cattle management/ranch horse type school/class?

An association saddle like smrobs uses is great, I have ridden in them too. Also a wade is a good ranch saddle and both a wade or association is made for roping and sitting in for long hours. A team roping is NOT. I tried spendy long hours in a team roping saddle and it about crippled me...you can rope out of them but that doesn't mean they are good for sitting in all day


----------



## ropinbiker

I have to echo what Cowchick and smrobs have said...if you are not going to be using the saddle to just rope in I would buy an association. I have both, and mostly team rope, but for riding colts or when I am out helping someone with cows, fence, goats, or whatever...I will always choose the association. And, both of mine are Corriente Saddles, so it's not because they are from different manufacturers. 

Also, I do team rope in the association as well, it works fine for roping, you just have to work a little harder to get into roping position since you are so much deeper in the seat.


----------



## smrobs

Just thinking, by "roping saddle" they probably mean _any_ saddle that's designed to stand up to roping. They are likely just trying to stop people from showing up with trail or barrel or pleasure saddles.

You might ask if they allow ranch saddles. Like Chick said, a saddle designed for ranch work is a lot more comfortable if you're spending more than about 30 minutes in one.


----------

